# doctor G and his extra large tree



## doctor G (Dec 17, 2015)

This is my big girl, she fills this 2 m x2 m tent, monster


----------



## doctor G (Dec 17, 2015)

Some more pics


----------



## doctor G (Dec 17, 2015)

Pics


----------



## doctor G (Dec 17, 2015)

Big girl


----------



## doctor G (Dec 18, 2015)

Here she is right now


----------



## saiyaneye (Dec 18, 2015)

How big is that fukin stalk?


----------



## doctor G (Dec 18, 2015)

About as round as the lids on 4 litre nutrients jugs is the easiest way to describe it.


----------



## doctor G (Dec 18, 2015)

This is from seed by the way not a clone


----------



## BeeZmo (Dec 18, 2015)

That is insane!!! Nice work, what strain?


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 18, 2015)

Had many issues? How long you vegged it for?


----------



## doctor G (Dec 18, 2015)

BeeZmo said:


> That is insane!!! Nice work, what strain?


White Rhino


----------



## doctor G (Dec 18, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> Had many issues? How long you vegged it for?


Around 12 weeks


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 18, 2015)

Nice work I'm guessing you did some sort of hydro/bubble bucket?


----------



## doctor G (Dec 18, 2015)

Pics just now


----------



## doctor G (Dec 18, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> Nice work I'm guessing you did some sort of hydro/bubble bucket?


No this is in my 80/20 soil perlite mix grown in a 110 litre grow bag, hand watered every day, drinking 20 litre's a day


----------



## doctor G (Dec 18, 2015)

I'll be flowering her Monday, so stick around for the fireworks!


----------



## doctor G (Dec 19, 2015)

She just keeps booming


----------



## ugs lee (Dec 19, 2015)

Cant wait to see this bad girl flower out!


----------



## Sire Killem All (Dec 19, 2015)

subb'd up. whats your height in there? and what kinda lights you using?


----------



## doctor G (Dec 20, 2015)

The tent is 2 metre by 2metre and also 2 metres high ,it's a jungle room. 

Vegged under 1x600 hps then 2 x 600 (1 mh and 1 hps ) over top at angles, Also vegged in spurts with vertically hung bare bulbs 4 x 600 hps .

Will be going all out and flowering her with 5xhps 4 around her vertically bare bulb and 1 over the top till she gets too big cause ahhh why not, let there be light!


----------



## doctor G (Dec 20, 2015)

This pic just now I'm about to turn off the lights and start flowering.


----------



## doctor G (Dec 20, 2015)

And not to worry I'm using the tent as a big reflector for as long as I can, if she needs more room the covers can come off, I've planned for this and already have her tent within a light sealed room


----------



## doctor G (Dec 20, 2015)

Just had to do some finishing touches and lightproofing final check and Here she is healthy as can be, straight after this pic I flipped 12/12,lights are off
It's flower time baby


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 20, 2015)

I can't wait to watch that plant do it's thing. Already such a stunner. What you planning for support? You should have a kilo per branch looks like.


----------



## doctor G (Dec 20, 2015)

Going to tie her up, haha she's tied down already she's going to end up tied up and tied sideways too.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2015)

It would be good to clean out the inside, so that there aren't any unproductive bits getting shaded out.


----------



## doctor G (Dec 20, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> It would be good to clean out the inside, so that there aren't any unproductive bits getting shaded out.


Yep already done mate also hitting her with 5 x 600 w hps lol so she's lit up like an xray, this one should be interesting


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2015)

doctor G said:


> Yep already done mate also hitting her with 5 x 600 w hps lol so she's lit up like an xray, this one should be interesting


I'll be watching closely. How many watts total for this one girl?


----------



## doctor G (Dec 20, 2015)

Pushing it at 5 x 600 watts so 3000w of hps, this isn't about efficiency it's about buds, I want to see how she goes.

I would prefer 6 x600 but I'm using the other 6 so stuck with 5 on her for now hahaha


----------



## TommyDuhCat (Dec 23, 2015)

Holy crap. Definitely going to keep an eye on this one!


----------



## doctor G (Dec 23, 2015)

TommyDuhCat said:


> Holy crap. Definitely going to keep an eye on this one!


Welcome Tommy


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Dec 23, 2015)

Dang bro. Very nice. Bout a pound sounds bout right for a change.


----------



## TommyDuhCat (Dec 23, 2015)

doctor G said:


> Welcome Tommy


Thanks! I'll just be over here in the corner with my little clones and a CFL if anyone needs me.

=P


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 23, 2015)

Wow man, she looks amazing. I can't wait to see how much she stretches!


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 23, 2015)

Bouta pound...ahhh crap maybe 1.5 pounds or better..DANG !!!


----------



## doctor G (Dec 23, 2015)

She is going for it in the stretch all the branches are falling into place nicely


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Dang bro. Very nice. Bout a pound sounds bout right for a change.


It better do a lot more than that for 3000W! I can pull one and a half from just 800W.

He's made his goals clear enough; it's not about efficiency, it's about yield. I can respect that. Once a grower figures out how to grow monsters, then he can work on yields per watt. 

The craziest setup I've personally seen along these lines was a thouie overhead and a stack of two lights at each of four corners; a thouie above and a 600W just below it, all HPS. Other plants got the light from the backside, but 7400W around one plant still seems like overkill...

That would have been Capulator from another site, same guy who sells OGBiowar.


----------



## sixspeedv (Dec 23, 2015)

Subbed up. This plant makes me erect.


----------



## doctor G (Dec 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> It better do a lot more than that for 3000W! I can pull one and a half from just 800W.
> 
> He's made his goals clear enough; it's not about efficiency, it's about yield. I can respect that. Once a grower figures out how to grow monsters, then he can work on yields per watt.
> 
> ...


Yeah I usually pull around 1.33 pound per 600w light.

I've grown hundreds of these monsters but usually only flower with 2 x 600 on at any given time.

Eg 4 bulbs hung vertically are used but only 2 on at one time switching every 2 hours.

I just want to see if the extra 600 overhead along with burning all four vert bulbs at once will make a significant difference also going to hit her with some UV a little later on flower , some debateable research ( I feel all research to be debatable till I have done it for myself haha) suggests that geographical locations with higher levels of UV increases the flowers THC, I want to see what happens, its gonna be a lightbath!


----------



## doctor G (Dec 23, 2015)

Pics day 2 of 12/12


----------



## doctor G (Dec 23, 2015)

What my mind thinks as i try to get photos of her:

Can I get her in from here? Nope

F#@% what about here( in some yoga pose holding the camera ) nope oh s#%+ ,what about here yeah here, ( looks into camera) what still not in far ouuut.
(Steps back looks for a probable angle or perhaps elevated location to obtain her happy snap)
Comes to revelation

The whole plant will no longer fit into photos taken with this camera's lense, gotta get the wide angle panorama, (gets it out has a look) oh shit it wont fit into that either, this is stressing me out I need a joint. Puts down camera smokes joint thinks of new angle trys new angle plant still doesn't fit ..





.


.
And then repeats. Hahahahaha


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2015)

doctor G said:


> What my mind thinks as i try to get photos of her:
> 
> Can I get her in from here? Nope
> 
> ...


Sounds like me trying to photograph my Super Silo while it's completely filling the room it's in, lol


----------



## doctor G (Dec 23, 2015)

sixspeedv said:


> Subbed up. This plant makes me erect.


Hahahaha good one mate


----------



## Das Bud Meister (Dec 23, 2015)

Subbed! Can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## doctor G (Dec 23, 2015)

Das Bud Meister said:


> Subbed! Can't wait to see how this turns out!


Thanks mate


----------



## doctor G (Dec 25, 2015)

She's really going for it now I have to peel the sides of the tent back to get pictures


----------



## doctor G (Dec 25, 2015)

At the same time my other tent ,doctor G's sea of LST or DGSOLST as I like to call it haha has really surprised me and is ticking along very well


----------



## doctor G (Dec 25, 2015)

Playing hide and seek she is no bloody good at it hahahaView attachment 3571661 View attachment 3571660


----------



## doctor G (Dec 25, 2015)

She good at hiding me though hahaha


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 25, 2015)

Damn, Extra large trees indeed. Nice grow mate. I may have missed it but what was your veg time?


----------



## doctor G (Dec 25, 2015)

m4s73r said:


> Damn, Extra large trees indeed. Nice grow mate. I may have missed it but what was your veg time?


12 weeks on the biggest one .


----------



## Sire Killem All (Dec 25, 2015)

Y is the bottom of ur plant so droopy? Pot dry?


----------



## doctor G (Dec 25, 2015)

Sire Killem All said:


> Y is the bottom of ur plant so droopy? Pot dry?


Yes , that in combination with the pic being taken when lights just come on and not watered yet and also because of fan leaf tucking and the vertical lighting coming for the leaves at that angle .

But basically she always looks a little droopy after sleeping all night and not having a feed yet ,after being fed she perks right up .


----------



## doctor G (Dec 27, 2015)

Pics today


----------



## doctor G (Dec 27, 2015)

Pics last night


----------



## doctor G (Dec 27, 2015)

Sorry for that double post ,seems my Post's aren't showing up then they are then they aren't again, weird stuff happening with my alerts too this is from mobile, anybody else having these issues posting from a mobile device?


----------



## Resinhound (Dec 28, 2015)

I think I see a friggin squirrels nest in the dr's tree...come harvest time,dont even fuck with that trunk man,lol.


----------



## doctor G (Dec 28, 2015)

Hahaha thanks Resinhound Got a good pic of her with the tent doors open today , I'm having a lot of trouble with riu not loading up Post's on my phone


----------



## Medipuffs (Dec 28, 2015)

very nice setup buddy

enjoy the fruits of your labour


----------



## doctor G (Dec 29, 2015)

Medipuffs said:


> very nice setup buddy
> 
> enjoy the fruits of your labour


Thanks medi


----------



## Blueberries (Dec 29, 2015)

I just flowered my mini monster and she yielded 3.7 pounds dry. Off one plant. Using 1500 watts directed on her alone. Nice lady. I can't wait to see these colas!


----------



## doctor G (Dec 29, 2015)

Blueberries said:


> I just flowered my mini monster and she yielded 3.7 pounds dry. Off one plant. Using 1500 watts directed on her alone. Nice lady. I can't wait to see these colas!


Nice mate, was she a big scroger or tree grow , and what medium do you grow in


----------



## Blueberries (Dec 29, 2015)

A tree grow. All my ladies were about 6 ft tall from their base. I grew then in 18 gallon dwc buckets. Vegged my autos for 10 weeks and my phenos @7 weeks... I just harvested all of them Sunday. Exited to see how this harvest comes out. Subbed to yours as well! Actually exited to see this flower out

Edit; seems backwards vegging my autos for 10 weeks I know, however I read they were suppose to flower in their own and they never did....


----------



## doctor G (Dec 29, 2015)

Blueberries said:


> A tree grow. All my ladies were about 6 ft tall from their base. I grew then in 18 gallon dwc buckets. Vegged my autos for 10 weeks and my phenos @7 weeks... I just harvested all of them Sunday. Exited to see how this harvest comes out. Subbed to yours as well! Actually exited to see this flower out
> 
> Edit; seems backwards vegging my autos for 10 weeks I know, however I read they were suppose to flower in their own and they never did....


Still trimming then mate, I love growing but wow how sore do I get after week long trimming marathons, you will be busy for a while now mate


----------



## doctor G (Dec 30, 2015)

She's shooting pistals and I've started tying her up, lights on tent open, lights off I close the tent even though she's in a tent in a light sealed room I don't take any chances


----------



## doctor G (Dec 30, 2015)

She is also now under a 400w hps and a 600w hps hung at angles as you can see in the pics and is surounded by 4 x 600w hps hung vertically


----------



## doctor G (Dec 30, 2015)

All pics taken just now ,half of her in this one haha


----------



## doctor G (Dec 30, 2015)

80% Perlite and 20% soil in this 110 litre grow bag is giving me near DWC growth rates easy I feel but she drinks 20 litres a day, I like it watering watching her leaves do the lift straight after, she loves it


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 31, 2015)

Subbed.


----------



## doctor G (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome Mr sunshine honestly glad to have you here mate


----------



## doctor G (Jan 1, 2016)

Not sure If I've mentioned this on riu but I did on 420, my light schedule. 


So I have her surrounded by 4 x 600w hps vert bulbs and overhead I have a 400w and a 600 w hps in hoods at angles so they are even distance to both the top flowers and the lower flower's. 

Now at the start of 12/12 , 2 vert bulbs come on, then they are replaced by the overhead bulbs then the overhead bulbs are replaced by the other sides 2 vert bulbs, like the sun I have the light so it rise's goes over the plant then goes down on the other side, and this next part will make you laugh, at lights on I have an alarm set that is the sound of a rooster cockadoodle-dooing hahaha I don't know if it helps it my alarm though so I set it to a "natural " sound


----------



## doctor G (Jan 1, 2016)

So now and then I Chuck all lights on for an hour and give her a light bath she seems to love it


----------



## doctor G (Jan 2, 2016)

So I flipped her to 12/12 on December 21 .
 
It took about a week for flowering to start and she streched perfectly to my exact hypothasized size.

Here she is 13 days after the 12/12 switch ,1 week since pistals, and her stretch is done! .

All going to plan so far, she's been a good girl and the temp is right so she gets a light bath and the good old molasses and a big kiss


----------



## doctor G (Jan 2, 2016)

Just short of the top of the tent, and perfect distance from all 6 bulbs the perfect stretch.
Notice the overhead 400 and 600hps are hung at angles so the distance to the treetop canopy is consistent and the light penetrates deeper this way.


----------



## doctor G (Jan 2, 2016)

More pics tonight


----------



## doctor G (Jan 2, 2016)

View through the door


----------



## doctor G (Jan 5, 2016)

Just fed her my special concoction and bam I can see her buds swelling ,bigger an hour after feeding and swelling


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 5, 2016)

Dude... I seriously LOVE the chicken thing. So awesome. I bet your plants treat you real well... as you seem to treat them real well.  Excited to see what comes.

You a cricket fan by any chance?


----------



## doctor G (Jan 5, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Dude... I seriously LOVE the chicken thing. So awesome. I bet your plants treat you real well... as you seem to treat them real well.  Excited to see what comes.
> 
> You a cricket fan by any chance?


Yeah mate I don't mind a bit of cricket, and thanks yeah the cockadoodle do is really funny ,see I needed to set an alarm at lights on so I can get up and feed them so then I started thinking what about a rooster cause it seems natural hahaha I was stoned and then thought to my self the rooster will wake the plants up hahaha I've heard of people playing thier plants music so yeah bugger it Ill give it a go haha ,wow here I'm a feeling Thia cannabutter hot chocolate


----------



## doctor G (Jan 5, 2016)

Currently sampling today's batch of camnabutter in a hot chocky after watering all my girls and doing some budsite rearangement in the vert phenos tent, speaking of which I have a White Rhino pheno that smells like minties you know the mint lollies and it has very thick pistals, wow rambling a little hahaha


----------



## doctor G (Jan 6, 2016)

Bud building pics


----------



## lee1000 (Jan 6, 2016)

OK I'm subbed, gotta see how this turns out. I wish I had that much time to try something like this.


----------



## @Norcali (Jan 6, 2016)

Beautiful... looking forward to see what your harvest numbers come out to


----------



## doctor G (Jan 6, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Beautiful... looking forward to see what your harvest numbers come out to


Looking at 3 lb, which will be around 1 gpw , because although she is surrounded by 6 x 600 only 2 have been on at any time except for hour long light baths, I should do some fancy calculations there eg 1 hr per day = 7 hrs p week x 8 or 9 weeks = blah blah blah ha hahaha ha


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 6, 2016)

You never going to won't plant of the month if you keep taking pics with sodium lights on.


----------



## doctor G (Jan 6, 2016)

Hahahaha lazy cunt aren't I


----------



## doctor G (Jan 8, 2016)

This is why I'm aiming for 3 lb


----------



## ArcticOrange (Jan 8, 2016)

Looking great doc!


----------



## doctor G (Jan 8, 2016)

ArcticOrange said:


> Looking great doc!


Thanks mate, she's doing well, lucky I estimated her stretch well or the covers would be off the tent, she has fit the tent the lights fans and everything perfectly, she's big but she's trained haha


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 8, 2016)

Subbed! perfect stretch for your space!


----------



## doctor G (Jan 8, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> Subbed! perfect stretch for your space!


Thanks mate yep, perfect !


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 8, 2016)

I really dig the natural beauty that you monster growers create indoors. Busy schedule of watering with that 80/20 mix


----------



## doctor G (Jan 8, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> I really dig the natural beauty that you monster growers create indoors. Busy schedule of watering with that 80/20 mix


Yeah she drinks 20 liters a day and I'm hand watering her, thanks luv2grow


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 8, 2016)

doctor G said:


> Yeah she drinks 20 liters a day and I'm hand watering her, thanks luv2grow


...and people tell me I'm growing big plants, lol


----------



## doctor G (Jan 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> ...and people tell me I'm growing big plants, lol


You are tty! Hey I was thinking of revegging her after she's done and then grafting all of my strains on her could keep her as a multi strain mother but I'd love to flower her with all the strains on her, blue dream, incredible bulk, Bubba's gift, 707 truth headband, homegrown purple, jock horror, misty, northern bright etc all flowering on 1 plant, with that root system that is cranking


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 9, 2016)

doctor G said:


> Hahahaha lazy cunt aren't I


Yes, you are. 

Looking good bro.. keep it up


----------



## doctor G (Jan 9, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Yes, you are.
> 
> Looking good bro.. keep it up


Thanks bro!


----------



## doctor G (Jan 11, 2016)

So it's 21 days of 12/12 (3 weeks )

14 days of flower (2weeks) (since pistals shooting )

Here she is, going well pics taken through sunglasses.


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Jan 12, 2016)

doctor G said:


> I was thinking of revegging her after she's done and then grafting all of my strains on her could keep her as a multi strain mother


----------



## doctor G (Jan 13, 2016)

Ninja turtle vs white rhino


----------



## LOFT (Jan 18, 2016)

doctor G said:


> Ninja turtle vs white rhinoView attachment 3585119 View attachment 3585120 View attachment 3585118


Not sure if im in a growing forum or the "Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles" sewer den lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2016)

LOFT said:


> Not sure if im in a growing forum or the "Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles" sewer den lol


The funk here is more agreeable.


----------



## m4s73r (Jan 18, 2016)

Damn doc. shits crazy. how much weight is a success for you?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2016)

You guys look tiny. lol


----------



## LOFT (Jan 19, 2016)

Cant wait to see this in full bloom!


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jan 23, 2016)

Fuck that's a big plant!! I can only imagine how much water she must like to suck back


----------



## PicklesRus (Jan 25, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> Fuck that's a big plant!! I can only imagine how much water she must like to suck back


20 litres a day I think he said


----------



## doctor G (Jan 31, 2016)

She's still shooting out a massive amount of white pistils, doing well


----------



## doctor G (Feb 2, 2016)

I have a400 w hps inside her now no 600s over the top any more


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 3, 2016)

doctor G said:


> I have a400 w hps inside her now no 600s over the top any more View attachment 3599915 View attachment 3599916


Ok that takes the term 'bud porn' in a whole new direction!


----------



## zman33 (Feb 6, 2016)

Wow, any bigger and you will need a map to find your way around that forest.Congrats that is impressive!


----------



## EarthBoxConnoisseur (Feb 8, 2016)

All you that like to grow big trees indoors- I would just like to know why you do it? Not being a hater, just dont understand why when you could have a much more productive setup going with that amount of wattage. I could do two for sure maybe even three crops in the time this takes to do one. So even if you get 1 gpw, thats definitely not beating an OK yield off small plants at .5-.75 gpw. I know plant counts matter some places, but only one? Is it just the novelty of having a monster?  And I usually monocrop myself, but growing this way also eliminates any option to have multiple strains.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 8, 2016)

EarthBoxConnoisseur said:


> All you that like to grow big trees indoors- I would just like to know why you do it? Not being a hater, just dont understand why when you could have a much more productive setup going with that amount of wattage. I could do two for sure maybe even three crops in the time this takes to do one. So even if you get 1 gpw, thats definitely not beating an OK yield off small plants at .5-.75 gpw. I know plant counts matter some places, but only one? Is it just the novelty of having a monster? And I usually monocrop myself, but growing this way also eliminates any option to have multiple strains.


Since when do I need to wait until I've pulled one crop to start another one?!

Perpetual growing means you only wait once; after that things move as often as your perpetual setup allows. For instance, mine is a two week perpetual. I don't grow trees in two weeks, bro. 

And the answer to your question is yield. With a vertical trees approach, I can get weight from the empty space above your flatlander grow.


----------



## EarthBoxConnoisseur (Feb 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Since when do I need to wait until I've pulled one crop to start another one?!
> 
> Perpetual growing means you only wait once; after that things move as often as your perpetual setup allows. For instance, mine is a two week perpetual. I don't grow trees in two weeks, bro.
> 
> And the answer to your question is yield. With a vertical trees approach, I can get weight from the empty space above your flatlander grow.


"My flat lander grow" haha. No need to get defensive, just doesn't make sense to me, especially if you're limited to one room like I am. I have looked at a lot of info on vert /trees and have never seen substantial efficiency increase. If you're constantly running a veg room that's more wattage which equals less efficiency. You can't say I got two gpw and that's so good when you're not factoring in the plants growing two to three times as long as a small plant grow. And doctor g said he vegged twelve weeks which is longer than the flower period of the vast majority of strains. So what then you're going to have huge veg rooms to allow for extreme veg times?? Numbers don't add up to me, especially if you had a devastating problem across 3-4 stages of flower, or even just one giant plant, it would take A LONG time to get back to where you were


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 8, 2016)

EarthBoxConnoisseur said:


> "My flat lander grow" haha. No need to get defensive, just doesn't make sense to me, especially if you're limited to one room like I am. I have looked at a lot of info on vert /trees and have never seen substantial efficiency increase. If you're constantly running a veg room that's more wattage which equals less efficiency. You can't say I got two gpw and that's so good when you're not factoring in the plants growing two to three times as long as a small plant grow. And doctor g said he vegged twelve weeks which is longer than the vast majority of strains. So what then you're going to have two veg rooms to allow for extreme veg times?? Numbers don't add up to me, especially if you had a devastating problem across 3-4 stages of flower, or even just one giant plant, it would take A LONG time to get back to where you were


You just said it; it doesn't make sense in your situation. I agree. Not every problem is a nail or you wouldn't need a toolbox, just a hammer. 

Taking the flip side of your argument, scaling the approach that worked in a couple of tents in your bedroom to a 50,000 square foot facility is likely to be problematic. 

You do what works for you, and try to have an open mind about what might work in a different situation than yours.


----------



## EarthBoxConnoisseur (Feb 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You just said it; it doesn't make sense in your situation. I agree. Not every problem is a nail or you wouldn't need a toolbox, just a hammer.
> 
> Taking the flip side of your argument, scaling the approach that worked in a couple of tents in your bedroom to a 50,000 square foot facility is likely to be problematic.
> 
> You do what works for you, and try to have an open mind about what might work in a different situation than yours.


I'm actually looking into how to maximize my space and electricity restrictions better, so I've been researching a lot of people's different setups and methods. Thinking of splitting my bloom canopy into two flip flop schedule mini rooms, with a veg light out in the remainder of the room, to maximize my amps. About one month perpetual. I know perpetual can be beneficial to some degree. Just wondering about people's extreme veg times that's all.


----------



## cap master (Feb 8, 2016)

doctor G said:


> Here she is right nowView attachment 3566879 View attachment 3566880 View attachment 3566878


she sure is a beauty


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 8, 2016)

EarthBoxConnoisseur said:


> I'm actually looking into how to maximize my space and electricity restrictions better, so I've been researching a lot of people's different setups and methods. Thinking of splitting my bloom canopy into two flip flop schedule mini rooms, with a veg light out in the remainder of the room, to maximize my amps. About one month perpetual. I know perpetual can be beneficial to some degree. Just wondering about people's extreme veg times that's all.


Keep in mind that in a perpetual op, you size your space for the plants at that stage of development and no bigger. This means that the vast majority of your veg plants take up relatively little space under low watts. 

Growing vertically wouldn't improve grams per watt efficiency; why would it? It addresses space efficiency.


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 8, 2016)

EarthBoxConnoisseur said:


> I'm actually looking into how to maximize my space and electricity restrictions better, so I've been researching a lot of people's different setups and methods. Thinking of splitting my bloom canopy into two flip flop schedule mini rooms, with a veg light out in the remainder of the room, to maximize my amps. About one month perpetual. I know perpetual can be beneficial to some degree. Just wondering about people's extreme veg times that's all.


Not all people who grow trees have extensive veg time. I veg for 5-6 weeks and my last crop I averaged a hair under 1.5lbs per plant (dry weight of course). 

 

I know I could be more efficient in my grow, but I need to keep plant counts low. And I find growing 4 plants to be pretty easy and low maintenance compared to growing huge numbers of smaller plants.

This works for me.


----------



## cap master (Feb 8, 2016)

very impressive pkh
u got any close ups of that bud porn?


----------



## EarthBoxConnoisseur (Feb 8, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Not all people who grow trees have extensive veg time. I veg for 5-6 weeks and my last crop I averaged a hair under 1.5lbs per plant (dry weight of course).
> 
> View attachment 3604416
> 
> ...


Yes I saw your your thread. Those are some big ass girls for indoor! They look good


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 9, 2016)

cap master said:


> very impressive pkh
> u got any close ups of that bud porn?



Current shot from those girls above 


From last crop
 

Shot of a dried bud


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 9, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Not all people who grow trees have extensive veg time. I veg for 5-6 weeks and my last crop I averaged a hair under 1.5lbs per plant (dry weight of course).
> 
> View attachment 3604416
> 
> ...


Those plants are hella nice.. good shit bro!


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 9, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Those plants are hella nice.. good shit bro!


Thanks man


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 9, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Thanks man


How many lights are those ladies surrounded by?


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 9, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> How many lights are those ladies surrounded by?


4 plants 5 1000w bulbs


----------



## doctor G (Feb 13, 2016)

Hahahaha mate this plant is a side project to my other grows. 

You know how you can drive a shit car or a ferrari .

Both drive, both get you there, ferrari costs more but it's getting there in style. 

My tree is the ferrari, it gets me there in style and is fucking awesome and I do it cause I can, fuck the shitbox


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2016)

Both rooms rock. I like trees. I'm a Sequoia enthusiast, myself!


----------



## doctor G (Feb 15, 2016)

Seeing some color in the flush, nugs are very dense much weightier than usual, I took a small tester nug and quick dried it to tryand now toasted hahaha and that's off the quick dry, can't wait till she's cured


----------



## doctor G (Feb 18, 2016)

So how's this I'm banned forever from 420 magazine for no reason read this


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 18, 2016)

doctor G said:


> So how's this I'm banned forever from 420 magazine for no reason read this View attachment 3610943


Yup. Assholes. That's why I don't post there. They climbed into bed with LED makers to the point where you'll be banned for mentioning the wrong brand. That kind of stupidity doesn't need any assistance from me.


----------



## doctor G (Feb 18, 2016)

Complete idiots mate bloody unreal


----------



## doctor G (Feb 20, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> 4 plants 5 1000w bulbs


You do reaalise this 1 tree is the size of all 4 of your plants and you are using even more watts


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 20, 2016)

Drop my name bro..


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 21, 2016)

doctor G said:


> You do reaalise this 1 tree is the size of all 4 of your plants and you are using even more watts


wtf...where did that come from? I didn't realize I was in a dick measuring contest. Aren't you growing in a 6'×6' tent? My plants practically fill a 12'×13' room. How the fuck do you figure your plant is bigger? What's your yeild off that spindly mess...1lb....2lb? I plan on hitting at least 6...I'm guessing almost 7 though.

Thanks for coming out.


----------



## doctor G (Feb 21, 2016)

Lol 3.5 lb buddy from 1 so x by 4 is 14 lb thanks for coming out ,oops sorry forgot to mention my ongoing numerous grows that are also along side which total 25lb cheerio post your pics in your own thread Glory hunter


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 21, 2016)

Lol, Wow man.

First of all, I posted pictures 2 weeks ago to show one guy what can be done with only 5 weeks veg. Because he believed that everyone who grew trees had insane veg times. Then someone else asked if I had bud shots, so I posted those. Not looking for glory, and nowhere did I claim to be doing anything bigger or better than anybody. In fact I've said multiple time that this is not the most efficient grow, but it's what works for me.

Then, out of no where you say that your plant was bigger than all 4 of mine combined and your using less watts. Not sure why those pictures made you so butt hurt but w/e. I don't know how your math works but 3.5lbs is about half of what I would harvest from my 4 plants. So I'm not sure how you can say your 1 plant is larger than my 4.

You have a big plant, congrats. I think pretty much anyone can veg a plant for 3 months and then flip it to flower. 3 months is ridiculous BTW, I can almost get 1 full crop in by that time. Also your plant never looks too happy, every picture the thing is droopy, looks all stretched out and gangly. Not something I would be too proud of.

I don't care how fucking big anyone's plant is, as long as it produced some dank for them to enjoy and they are happy with the outcome.

You can put your cock away, there will be no measuring today.


----------



## orbo (Feb 21, 2016)

LOL ^^ He said gangly.

I didn't read the whole thread but ANYONE claiming to have 1 indoor plant bigger than ALL the plants posted #133 is.....well....probably delusional. Those are some nice f-ing plants PKHydro.

*EDIT:* I see it was Dr G who said that. He's old and if he's anything like me his eyes are probably getting bad. 

*EDIT2:* So I went thru the thread....and maybe his big girl actually is bigger then all of the plants in #133. I apologize for suggesting he is delusional. Looks like a lot of work managing that big ass plant. And the following image is directed at me.


----------



## jackblaster (Feb 21, 2016)

This thread got awkward toward the end here, and I was really enjoying it. Firstly Doc, amazing, just fucking amazing, I am speechless. Props! That said, I didn't feel that Pk's initial post was done in the spirit of glory hunting. At the time, as I was reading it, he was arguing a case for growing larger indoors, it was a segway but in no way deterred my interest from your grow. I am not going to go back and reread you twos bullshit that went on from there but whatever. 

I have a big dick, like a really big dick. Its awkward because I am more attracted to, and generally date more petite women. So I am not kidding when I say there are real problems to overcome in that area for me and I cant grow weed half as well as either of you so stop wrecking this thread for me I want some pics Doctor G. Also can someone tell me how to subscribe? I cant figure it out.


----------



## orbo (Feb 21, 2016)

jackblaster said:


> This thread got awkward toward the end here, and I was really enjoying it. Firstly Doc, amazing, just fucking amazing, I am speechless. Props! That said, I didn't feel that Pk's initial post was done in the spirit of glory hunting. At the time, as I was reading it, he was arguing a case for growing larger indoors, it was a segway but in no way deterred my interest from your grow. I am not going to go back and reread you twos bullshit that went on from there but whatever.
> 
> I have a big dick, like a really big dick. Its awkward because I am more attracted to, and generally date more petite women. So I am not kidding when I say there are real problems to overcome in that area for me and I cant grow weed half as well as either of you so stop wrecking this thread for me I want some pics Doctor G. Also can someone tell me how to subscribe? I cant figure it out.


Upper right corner.


Right here should say 'Watch Thread' *............................................................................................................................................................................................. ^^^^^^^^*

I'm not trying to wreck a thread jack (I even bitch slapped myself as punishment), would it help if I deleted my post?


----------



## jackblaster (Feb 21, 2016)

Haha. Thanks.. 

I am not trying to be insensitive, it's just.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 21, 2016)

I'll just say that I'm a tree specialist and I liked everyone's trees.


----------



## doctor G (Feb 21, 2016)

Me too I'm just an angry old fart pk nice trees ok, but do not underestimate the size density and quality of my own yeah I don't have a fancy camera so my pics are never too clear but neither is my eye sight hahaha any ways let's all get over the dick measuring stuff hahaha how about plant measuring?


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 21, 2016)

My dicks thicker then your's.


----------



## doctor G (Feb 21, 2016)

I am really whacked right now and reading back through this is funny as hell, fuck we all love our plants like a bunch of old ladies fighting over who makes the best cake hahaha


----------



## doctor G (Feb 21, 2016)

Mine yield's 10 lb of cum at each ejaculation, there for enhanching impregnation rates. 

This is achieved under a combination of hps, mh ,uvb and 680nm led lighting


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 21, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> My dicks thicker then your's.


My tree stems are thicker than your dick.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> My tree stems are thicker than your dick.


My dick is thicker then your dick...


----------



## doctor G (Feb 21, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> My dick is thicker then your dick...


My cum is thicker than yours then


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 21, 2016)

doctor G said:


> My cum is thicker than yours then


You're dehydrated.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 21, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> My dick is thicker then your dick...


Let's let your girlfriend decide.


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 21, 2016)

Lol, I now regret mentioning anything about dicks....this got outta hand.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 21, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Lol, I now regret mentioning anything about dicks....this got outta hand.


Welcome to Roll It Up, lol


----------



## doctor G (Feb 21, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> You're dehydrated.


And I'm old, I can glue cupboards together with my jizz and graft anything to anything I once grafted a sourdiesel cut to a brass door nob under incandesent lighting and yielded a lb


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 21, 2016)

doctor G said:


> And I'm old, I can glue cupboards together with my jizz and graft anything to anything I once grafted a sourdiesel cut to a brass door nob under incandesent lighting and yielded a lb


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## doctor G (Feb 21, 2016)

I swear it's the original sour d!


----------



## jackblaster (Feb 21, 2016)

Yeah, yeah, now errebody confused about our sexuality on the marijuana growing forums. Like dr. G, if he was getting any pussy it would be a fat bitch, and I aint talking about no girl with few extra pounds. No. I am talking about a bitch so fat she pretty much just have to sit there looking at a screen getting food and water carted in.. You be finding trinkets in her wrinkles and you just know one of your boy been fucking that armpit.


----------



## doctor G (Feb 21, 2016)

Can fit 10 tent's per flap on her the ss hydro hahaha


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Let's let your girlfriend decide.


 I'm gay bro.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 21, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm gay bro.


That sounded much better in my head.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 22, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> That sounded much better in my head.


It must be the beard.


----------



## doctor G (Feb 22, 2016)

Hahahahaha but ya defoled the beard haha hard habit to beat eh


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 22, 2016)

There's a lot of talk about dicks in this thread... And I haven't seen one dick! Wtf guys?


----------



## doctor G (Feb 22, 2016)

Shit Gary you better get down the store and buy a magnifying glass cause you have one!.


----------



## jackblaster (Mar 14, 2016)

So did that plant burst yet Doc?


----------



## doctor G (Mar 25, 2016)

Yep shw sure did 3 lb 2.8oz of super dry nug, I did it I broke the 3 lb


----------



## doctor G (Mar 25, 2016)

3 lb2.8oz and banned from 420magazine for being tooooooo gooooooooood, riu for life!


----------



## doctor G (Mar 25, 2016)

Sorry for the delays been super busy, already up and running the next bunch


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 25, 2016)

doctor G said:


> Yep shw sure did 3 lb 2.8oz of super dry nug, I did it I broke the 3 lbView attachment 3641410


Holy shit it's the plant that ate the kitchen!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 25, 2016)

doctor G said:


> 3 lb2.8oz and banned from 420magazine for being tooooooo gooooooooood, riu for life!


I left before I got banned, lol

Wankers.


----------



## doctor G (Mar 25, 2016)

They are nuts ive been watching over there and a grower posted a pic of my plant and asked about where I've gone then Bam his posts dissapear then wham he dissapears too, another member atrain a great grower also dissapears they must just ban folks willy nilly it's crazy cause these people they're banning are good fucking growers that actually contribute to the site and bring people to the site via signing up to see thier journals and learn etc. Very counter productive and damaging to the very website they are apparently trying to help


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 25, 2016)

doctor G said:


> They are nuts ive been watching over there and a grower posted a pic of my plant and asked about where I've gone then Bam his posts dissapear then wham he dissapears too, another member atrain a great grower also dissapears they must just ban folks willy nilly it's crazy cause these people they're banning are good fucking growers that actually contribute to the site and bring people to the site via signing up to see thier journals and learn etc. Very counter productive and damaging to the very website they are apparently trying to help


That's because it's become an advertising site for stupid grow crap.


----------



## doctor G (Mar 26, 2016)

Yeah so they can't have me kicking thier asses with hps constantly hahahaha


----------



## gr865 (Mar 26, 2016)

I have received a number of email warning from both INC and 420, but not banned, YET.

Nice grow Doc.
GR


----------



## Sire Killem All (Mar 26, 2016)

Were are the final pics from flower and harvest? Been waiting patiently...


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 26, 2016)

gr865 said:


> I have received a number of email warning from both INC and 420, but not banned, YET.
> 
> Nice grow Doc.
> GR


Warnings for what?


----------



## doctor G (Mar 26, 2016)

Sire Killem All said:


> Were are the final pics from flower and harvest? Been waiting patiently...


Thats all I've got, still have plenty of nug so can do some budshots with my shitty camera but to be honest I almost didn't take any pics at all I was so disappointed with 420mag I almost quit all weed sites. 

This plant is could easily be poty by thier standards at 420 Mag and definitely was potm but it's so corrupt the plant wasn't even allowed to stay in thier "competition " and I was banned


----------



## doctor G (Mar 26, 2016)

I 


gr865 said:


> I have received a number of email warning from both INC and 420, but not banned, YET.
> 
> Nice grow Doc.
> GR


I didn't even get the warnings


----------



## gr865 (Mar 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Warnings for what?


Posting another thread, like telling posting that I have a journal in RIU and post my journal here, they would remove it and send me a message.

GR


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 26, 2016)

doctor G said:


> I
> 
> I didn't even get the warnings


I feel lucky that RIU is the only cannabis site I've signed up for, there's a lot of crazy site owners out there trying to make it big in the gold rush. What a bunch of dumbasses. 

Completely badass tree! I wish my kitchen looked like that.

I'm looking forward to pics of your current run.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 26, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Posting another thread, like telling posting that I have a journal in RIU and post my journal here, they would remove it and send me a message.
> 
> GR


Yeah, they didn't want anyone to know there are other sites? 

Well anyway, good to see you here. Have you poked around my thread?


----------



## doctor G (Mar 27, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I feel lucky that RIU is the only cannabis site I've signed up for, there's a lot of crazy site owners out there trying to make it big in the gold rush. What a bunch of dumbasses.
> 
> Completely badass tree! I wish my kitchen looked like that.
> 
> I'm looking forward to pics of your current run.


Thanks mate


----------



## gr865 (Mar 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yeah, they didn't want anyone to know there are other sites?
> 
> Well anyway, good to see you here. Have you poked around my thread?


Yeah buddy, I am following you and going to be asking you guys for a shit load of advise as I get into my next grow. 
Just finished this run and told my G/F that I missed my hobby and am ready to start a new grow. I do need to wait a few months due to the heat here in the summer. Going to start my next grow in late June.
Been following DG's post also, just getting into vert so I will be checking out all the threads to gain as much knowledge on this subject as I can. Can't afford any hiccups in my small grows, although I only grow for my meds if I screw up it hurts my yields and have to do an extra run to make sure I don't run out of meds.
GR


----------



## Pig4buzz (Apr 1, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Not all people who grow trees have extensive veg time. I veg for 5-6 weeks and my last crop I averaged a hair under 1.5lbs per plant (dry weight of course).
> 
> View attachment 3604416
> 
> ...


Are the buds airy?


----------



## PKHydro (Apr 1, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Are the buds airy?


Fuck no, solid as a rock.


----------



## doctor G (Apr 1, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Are the buds airy?


Not at all , nor airy yet not rock hard as I don't use any banned pgrs

Best way to get a gauge on it is how much you get for an oz we all know an oz is 28 .5 gm but heavier weed won't fill up the whole oz bag lighter weed might .

OK so an oz of my tree half fills an oz bag.

I hope that gives you a gauge on weight and density


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 1, 2016)

doctor G said:


> Not at all , nor airy yet not rock hard as I don't use any banned pgrs
> 
> Best way to get a gauge on it is how much you get for an oz we all know an oz is 28 .5 gm but heavier weed won't fill up the whole oz bag lighter weed might .
> 
> ...


I dunno, man... I'm going to have to reserve judgement until I take delivery of that sample you were sending me.


----------



## doctor G (Apr 2, 2016)

Hahaha soo wish I could mate.
God knows I have enough spare


----------



## Aven Gend (Apr 2, 2016)

This is great man, looking forward to watching the buds develop!


----------



## Mr420man (Apr 2, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> You're dehydrated.



I laughed so fucking hard.


----------



## Mr420man (Apr 2, 2016)

Good thread to read, laughed a bunch. Props on ending the drama maturely up there


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> My tree stems are thicker than your dick.


My dick is harder than your stems, right now. What can I say? I'm an early riser.


----------



## doctor G (Apr 7, 2016)

Mr420man said:


> Good thread to read, laughed a bunch. Props on ending the drama maturely up there


Thanks mate we all aim to please !


----------



## ky man (Apr 25, 2016)

GREAT grow doctor g...ky


----------



## doctor G (May 1, 2016)

Thankyou Ky man


----------



## Little B. (May 3, 2016)

doctor G said:


> Pics


what kind of plant strain is that that's growing so big indoors


----------



## Little B. (May 3, 2016)

hey guys I'm new here but not new to growing. I got two blue diesal autos and one Tha shiznit auto.I grow photo strains also. I'm always needing to ask questions and I don't mind trying to help others. Has anyone ever growed the Bruce Banner #3 strain? it has about 31 to 32% THC. if anyone has I'm trying to find out were to order the seeds. Thanks u all.


----------



## doctor G (May 9, 2016)

My white rhino


----------

